# Raceglaze 55 vs Victoria Wax Concours Wax



## Janka (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello. Need a little help from you. Want to have a summer wax, but do not know how to select,
Are looking for Wet look, depth, gloss and durability.

What would you choose and why, often with pictures of their work with the wax.

Regards Janka


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

What colour is your car? Victoria would be good for summer, should last for two months. or polymer sealant- the most wet looking for me is Prima epic with prima amigo first.
Mondeo-Epic
Volvo-Duragloss Track Claw.


----------



## Janka (Jun 28, 2009)

Victoria has only two months shelf life?

It`s a bmw, monteralblue


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Not shelf life, but it will leave a layer of protection for 2 months


----------



## Janka (Jun 28, 2009)

hehe sorry bad English. But Raceglaze 55 holds for 6 months?


but it was not a test here that said vic held in 6 1 / 2 months


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

Janka said:


> hehe sorry bad English. But Raceglaze 55 holds for 6 months?
> but it was not a test here that said vic held in 6 1 / 2 months


unbelivable,in garage only, I guess


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

2-3 coats of vics on my car last year gave a good 4 months at least. using it over rmg on a red car is great!


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Go with the raceglaze 55 amazing durability and finish


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

never tried vics but RG55 is awesome mate....


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Vic's is really good, super wet!


----------



## Janka (Jun 28, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Vic's is really good, super wet!


If its hold only 2 months its


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Honestly, for the price difference I'd had Vice red hands down. They are both VERY similar waxes. Prepped right you won't notice a difference between the two. Fewcoats of Vics ovver a well prepped car will give you about 2-4 months durability. 

Also, why do we hark on about durability when most of us re-wax our cars at least every fortnight lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Raceglaze 55 - Why use anything else?


----------



## Janka (Jun 28, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Honestly, for the price difference I'd had Vice red hands down. They are both VERY similar waxes. Prepped right you won't notice a difference between the two. Fewcoats of Vics ovver a well prepped car will give you about 2-4 months durability.
> 
> Also, why do we hark on about durability when most of us re-wax our cars at least every fortnight lol


this is for a "customer", you should keep the summer. until i get put on SV shield for winters


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Honestly, for the price difference I'd had Vice red hands down. They are both VERY similar waxes. Prepped right you won't notice a difference between the two. Fewcoats of Vics ovver a well prepped car will give you about 2-4 months durability.
> 
> Also, why do we hark on about durability when most of us re-wax our cars at least every fortnight lol


If that's the durability you get with Vics then Raceglaze 55 will work out cheaper.


----------



## Janka (Jun 28, 2009)

DaKine: not bad on the bike..


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Janka said:


> DaKine: not bad on the bike..


Not bad? You should see the before pics! If you really look at the paint it just keeps looking wetter the longer you look at it, and that's with one coat.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

DaKine said:


> If that's the durability you get with Vics then Raceglaze 55 will work out cheaper.


Whats the durability on RG 55? Depending on conditions and so forth I think you'd be struggling to beat 2-4? In fact I'm probably underselling Vics in summer months. I had it on for 4 months May, June, July August and it wasn't at total failure point by August.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Vics REd applied after RG creme perfection:


----------



## Janka (Jun 28, 2009)

thats looks good..

think 2 x rg 55 + 1 x sv shield will look good. So deep and wet look from rg and gloss from shield? 

have been told RG 55 should last 5-6 months


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Janka said:


> thats looks good..
> 
> think 2 x rg 55 + 1 x sv shield will look good. So deep and wet look from rg hand gloss from shield?
> 
> have been told RG 55 should last 5-6 months


sounds good


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Victoria Concours is durable but as a summer wax it's almost perfect. Don't be put off by the cheaper price it's got the same levels of carnauba and a strong pedegree.

For even more durability have a look at Victoria Mayhem, high levels of carnauba with a polymer twist. Again this is a 50% + carnauba.

Or if you want someting more durable then the new Victoria Chaos will be perfect. It's a classic Victoria mix with even more of the polymers found in Mayhem thrown in. Speads like butter giving a very wet look.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Janka said:


> If its hold only 2 months its


Summer in Scotland only last one month hehe!


----------



## Janka (Jun 28, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Summer in Scotland only last one month hehe!


Hehe then it works fine. im from north Norway, and will believe summer is shorter here than Scotland


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

I had RG55 on mine since the end of November, didnt wash the car for the whole of dec and jan due to all the bad weather, and it was still there until i clayed and lime primed it last week. The beading had flattened a bit but the car still had the wet look about it. RG55 is my winter wax of choice, easily lasts 5 months!

I've got some vics concourse, but will not try it till august, my car's got 2 layers of Dodo SN on now!


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I'd be using the Clearkote Range for a wet oily look. Most of the wetness comes from the glaze anyway and of course, prepping. Try RMG, YCW and two coats of CMW then a wipe down with their QD.


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

That,s true!


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

RG55 for me all day long. Mine now has three layers on and everytime I look at the car it supprises me how good it looks. For a silver car the shine is unreal and as for the flake pop well its unbelievable as I am newby to all this !!!

Durability wise your looking at 6 months which IMO is very good.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I have posted something about RG55 and its durability on the forum somewhere and it lasted around 6 months through the winter.... this is what it looks like on mine from last summer....

The 2nd one was taken at about half eight so it was just going a bit dusk.




























I must say the Vics looks good....


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I own RG55 and love it. Great shine and wetlook, and from what I've read here good durability as well. What I also like is how easy it is to use: Spreads like a dream, cure time is very short and easy to remove. 

I once sniffed at a pot of Victoria's at Blamm's place, and it really smelled and felt as soft as RG 55. The color was different though (RG 55 = deep red, Vics looked less red).


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Zymol polished > vics concours wax

RESULT :


----------



## Janka (Jun 28, 2009)

looks good ... you do not make it easy to choose


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

That ST needs wet sanding, bet it would look amazing...


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Polished: Monello
Glazed: Black Hole 
Sealant: Jetseal
Wax: RG55

reflection on the roof early in the evening:









reflection of the 4 storey appartment on the hood:









I really do believe RG55 brings out the extra wet look.

PS. the crooked numberplate is now straight again


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Raceglaze55 great wax I enjoy when use RG55 bring extra gloss with a lot of reflections .
Victoria Concours add a lot of wetness with best depth in colour .

Pinnacle souveran and P21s Concours wax designed to brings extra wet look more than add good protection and durability .


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Had some RG55 on test here in SA over the summer. When I stripped all the LSP's down after 19 weeks (iirc) the 55 was still going strong! 

Great wax IMHO and should easily last 4 to 5 months!


----------

